# eterm vs xterm



## v8skittles (Feb 22, 2011)

I know that eterm adds some theme customization and allows an easy way to change font/size but is there any other reason to use it over xterm?


----------



## expl (Feb 22, 2011)

Eterm has visual scroll bars and programable menus its also one of fastest terminal emulators. Thats about what I can remember.


----------



## v8skittles (Feb 22, 2011)

Alright, thanks for the fast response


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 22, 2011)

I used eterm for years. Look at rxvt-unicode instead.

If you must though here are good examples of what eterm can do:

http://www.eterm.org/themes/


----------



## v8skittles (Feb 22, 2011)

Eh I'm not really worried about the aesthetic value of it, I just want it to be functional and do what I want


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 22, 2011)

v8skittles said:
			
		

> Eh I'm not really worried about the aesthetic value of it, I just want it to be functional and do what I want



If you look at the link the concept of functional is written all over it from loggers to mutt with drop down menus.

I didn't paste it for you to see that it can be pretty. I pasted it so you can see what some coding can do to mold the program into custom function.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 22, 2011)

expl said:
			
		

> Eterm has visual scroll bars


Xterm does have a (vertical) scrollbar too. Just add XTerm*scrollBar: TRUE to ~/.Xdefaults.
You can pan it by holding the MMB and do a page down with LMB and a page up with RMB.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 22, 2011)

urxvt is the best


----------



## v8skittles (Feb 22, 2011)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> If you look at the link the concept of functional is written all over it from loggers to mutt with drop down menus.
> 
> I didn't paste it for you to see that it can be pretty. I pasted it so you can see what some coding can do to mold the program into custom function.



Ah my bad, was on my laptop and it tends to lag alot when I build from ports.
  Ill check it out when I get home from school.


----------



## sossego (Mar 8, 2011)

Both depending on the use and machine. Last installation was xterm and roxterm.


----------

